# Rainbow 6 vegas2



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone play r6v2 on 360 its still one of the best tactical shooting simulation games and can be bought new for very cheap. Its still worth getting if you dot have it
If you do look for 
Me Djjosh as a friend maybe we could have HTS clan and fight together until black ops or modern warefare come out but i thing rb6v2 will still be worth going back to . 
Its nothing like watching your bubby peek out and get spayed with bullets blood spattering and bodies falling like ragdolls.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately for me, all of my buddies that play it play on PS-3. I have the same problem with Modern Warfare 2 but, that's slowly changing because none of them can play Halo: Reach on PS3! :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have bought this game twice, and twice it has mysteriously vanished from my collection. In fact I have had 6 games go walkies over the past couple years. I really enjoyed this game, is plays very very well, but I'm not sure if I'll by it again. I might get it on download if it becomes available at a good price.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I have it on the PS3 and i love the tatical gameplay. It gives you options that are not available in games like CoD:MW2. I can play first person shooters for hours (I know not good lol). Getting CoD: black ops wil see how that goes.


----------



## HTFanboi1200 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have it on both PS3 and XBOX360. The game is a classic, a lot of fun and one of the few games out there that 2 players can play split screen on the couch. Kinda wish some of these newer games had that option instead of the online multiplayer.


----------

